# what can i keep in a 12x12 exo terra??



## derangedjester (May 25, 2006)

howdy all,
well my 12x12x12 exo terra has been set up for about a month. its now seeded with springtails and i have a fruit fly culture or 3 going =)...the tank gets 80* during the hottest part of the day ( its 110* outside gimme a break) it maintains 95% humidity without me spraying it everyday. i would like a pair of frogs. what would you suggest?

heres a link to what the tank looks like. seens how im not smart enough to post the picture =)~

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... &pos=-8845


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

First thing I would do is add more plants along the background to thicken it up and go with a ground dwelling species since it doesn't look like you have a lot of vertical spaceto work with. I would suggest leucs or some auratus (no more than 2 though). Looks like a good start though!


----------



## derangedjester (May 25, 2006)

i thought leucs were more arboreal then what the exo terra can supply??


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

You also should look into thumbs, like pumilio and vents.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend pumilio if they are the first frogs - and 12"x12"x12" is a bit small for pumilio (unless just one). Vents maybe - but again, not for first frogs.

A couple of auratus or a smaller tinc morph might work well.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Another thing to consider is while a 12 inch cube is roughly 7.5 gallons, by the time you've added substrate you are probably working with 5 gallons or less.

A suggestion, though not perhaps practical or popular would be to hold off adding any frogs and let the viv fill out with plants. Get a larger setup (even a standard glass tank) and start working with darts. Then after you have some experience under your belt, you could get a couple of vents or imis and set them up in the 12 inch cube.

An alternative and I'm probably in the minority here is that you could consider starting off with vents or imitators Personally while I agree that overall thumbnails are a bit trickier to work with compared to larger terrestial frogs, I really don't consider them all that difficult. Imitators might be the best starter thumb simply due to their boldness and robustness.

Sorry just trying to think a bit outside the box and avoid having you jam two larger frogs like auratus, leucs, tincs into such a small space. I know I'm a bit of a size nut when it comes to frog vivs but my own observation is that frogs really flourish when provide the extra territory.

Good luck and let us know how everything works out.

Bill


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> An alternative and I'm probably in the minority here is that you could consider starting off with vents or imitators Personally while I agree that overall thumbnails are a bit trickier to work with compared to larger terrestial frogs, I really don't consider them all that difficult. Imitators might be the best starter thumb simply due to their boldness and robustness.


Agreed. Especially if you have experience keeping herps/fish and know how disciplined you need to be to maintain them. Alot of the follies associated with starting darts come from food and not keeping it going, and improper temps/humidity, which can be helped alot by just being disciplined, which other herp experience will give you.


----------



## derangedjester (May 25, 2006)

ok heres another question. im setting up 2 x 29g tanks and a 20 vert. could the 12x12x12 exo terra be used for newly morphed froglets later on? or would you still use a larger set up? 29 will be used for a sexed pair of azureus and the other for a group of 4 leucs. 20h will be set up for imi's when i feel i have enough experience down the road.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That would be a good idea. For the time being, I'm going to be using a 5.5 for my froglets until I can get something else set up - I'm not a fan of glass tanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

i think thats a good idea. it will be a good place to put newly morphed froglets, or you may end up needing it to fatten up one of your others, if they are not keeping up with the group. 

plus i always need a place to stick an extra plant here and there


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

<I'm not a fan of glass tanks.>
sorry to hijack but what is wrong with glass tanks? is there a better alternative?


----------

